# Notebook für Diablo3 gesucht



## nekrox1234 (20. März 2012)

*Notebook für Diablo3 gesucht*

Hi

Also ich wollte mir in nächster zeit einen laptop kaufen.. 

problem dabei ist ^^ ich kenn mich kaum aus mit den laptop grafikkarten usw...

desshalb hier die frage

würde gerne mit dem notebook diablo3 spielen können.. muss nicht auf höchster einstellung sein aber es sollte flüssig laufen
die anforderungen für D3 hab ich mal rausgesucht.

Ansonsten.. ja sollte nicht allzu teuer sein der laptop.. also unter 800euro sollte doch machbar sein denke ich mal ? oder täusche ich mich da?



*Minimum
PC*
OS: Windows® XP/Windows Vista®/Windows® 7 (Latest Service Packs) with DirectX® 9.0c
Processor: Intel Pentium® D 2.8 GHz or AMD AthlonTM 64 X2 4400+
Video: NVIDIA® GeForce® 7800 GT or ATI Radeon™ X1950 Pro or better
*Mac*
OS: Mac® OS X 10.6.8 or newer | Processor: Intel® Core 2 Duo
Video: NVIDIA® GeForce® 8600M GT or ATI Radeon™ HD 2600 or better
*All Platforms*
HD Space: 12 GB available HD space
Memory: 1 GB RAM (1.5 GB required for Windows Vista®/Windows® 7 users, 2 GB for Mac® users)
Drive: DVD-ROM drive
Internet: Broadband Internet connection
Display: 1024x768 minimum display resolution

*Empfohlen*
*PC *
OS: Windows Vista®/Windows® 7 (Latest Service Packs)
Processor: Intel® Core 2 Duo 2.4 GHz or AMD AthlonTM 64 X2 5600+ 2.8 GHz
Memory: 2 GB RAM
Video: NVIDIA® GeForce® 260 or ATI Radeon™ HD 4870 or better
*Mac*
OS: Mac® OS X 10.7 or newer
Processor: Intel® Core 2 Duo
Memory: 2 GB RAM
Video: NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 330M or ATI Radeon™ HD 4670 or better


----------



## Research (20. März 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Diablo3 gesucht*

Hier mal schauen: günstige Notebook RAM 6 GB; Festplattenspeicher ab 782 GB; Festplattenspeicher 384 bis 500 GB; Taktfrequenz 2.300 bis 2.400 MHz; Taktfrequenz 2.500 bis 2.530 MHz; Taktfrequenz 2.560 bis 2.700 MHz; Taktfrequenz ab 2.800 MHz; RAM ab 12 GB; Prozessortyp

AMD Grafikkarten wohl ab der ATI 5470, bei Nvidea ab der GT420 (Schätzung!).

Wie viel willst du ausgeben?

Wie lange kannst du warten? AMDs Trinity mit mehr Grafikpower (und Rechenpower?) kommen demnächst. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/208776-erste-amd-trinity-apu-im-laptop-gelistet.html


----------



## nekrox1234 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Diablo3 gesucht*

hi

danke mal für die rasche antwort 

im prinzip kann ich warten bis 15 Mai  da kommt das spiel raus und würde ich hald gerne auch schon den laptop haben damits gleich losgehen kann 

zum thema ausgeben hab ich oben schon erwähnt das ich mir gedacht habe das es unter 800 machbar sein sollte? aber ich habe da ehrlich gesagt keine ahnung ob das realistisch ist


----------



## Research (20. März 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Diablo3 gesucht*

Wie gesagt, alle Laptops mit den von mir genannten GraKas müssten gehen. Bis 800€? Wow!

Denke ein 500€ sollte es auch tun. Keine Intel Grafikkarte!

Hier allein auf der ersten Seite: Vergleich für Acer Aspire 5742G-374G32BNKK (LX.R5202.061), Toshiba Satellite C660-1CZ (PSC1GE-00L00LGR), Hewlett-Packard HP Pavilion g6-1115sg (LZ145EA#ABD), Hewlett-Packard HP ProBook 4535s (LG856EA#ABD), Hewlett-Packard HP Pavilion g6-1105sg (LS288
Seite 2: Vergleich für MSI Megabook CX620-i3343W7P (001688A2-SKU4), Asus A52JE-EX075V, Toshiba Satellite L670-1FT (PSK3EE-05H001GR), Asus X5MJG-SX029V, Asus A52JE-EX277V, Acer Aspire 5750G-2314G50Mnkk (LX.RAZ02.112), Asus X43SV-VX084V, Asus X43SV-VX156V, Hewl

Und so weiter. Empfehlungen kann ich keine geben. Dell liefert gute Notebooks, HP, Sony, Thoshiba, Linovo Thinkpads....


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Diablo3 gesucht*

Für den Preis solltest Du eines mit einer NVidia 555m oder einer AMD 6770 oder 6850 suchen. Weniger wäre deutlich schwächer und nur dann anzuraten, wenn Du lieber eine eventuell bessere Verarbeitung willst anstatt mehr Spielepower. 

zB Lenovo IdeaPad Y570, Core i5-2430M 2.40GHz, 8192MB, 750GB, DVD+/-RW, Windows 7 Home Premium (M62GNGE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  oder 6770 in Notebooks & Tablets/Notebooks | Geizhals.at Deutschland=  oder 6850 in Notebooks & Tablets/Notebooks | Geizhals.at Deutschland=

Wie groß soll der Laptop denn sein, und wo willst Du ihn nutzen? Oft per Akku?


----------



## nekrox1234 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Diablo3 gesucht*

ich denke mal das 17" reichen sollten fürs spielen da ein 19" dann doch schon etwas groß ist

benutzen werde ich ihn eigentlich nur zuhause also meistens ohne akku


eigentlich ist die priorität darauf das diablo3 läuft  wenn das erfüllt ist bin ich schon glücklich ^^

ps: achja^^ und ich komm aus österreich  weil der lenovo den du geschrieben hast ist bei mir irgendwie nicht erhältlich... bzw nur über 1 anbieter
     aber danke für die Graka tipps jetzt hab ich zumindest mal einen anhaltspunkt


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Diablo3 gesucht*

Wieso soll es denn ein Notebook sein, wenn Du das nur zu Hause nutzt? Da kriegst Du als normalen PC etwas VIEL besseres für das Geld, oder was ähnlich starkes für viel weniger Geld.


----------



## nekrox1234 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Diablo3 gesucht*

naja zuhause war falsch ausgedrückt ^^ bin in einem studentenheim unter der woche 
und komme am we immer nur nach hause

daheim steht eh ein stand pc 
aber möchte eben fürs studentenheim dann einen laptop haben weil dort für nen stand-pc vermutlich kein platz ist...


was ist eigentlich der unterschied zwischen diesen drei notebooks??

http://geizhals.at/722007?plz=Linz&t=a

http://geizhals.at/686623?plz=Linz&t=a

http://geizhals.at/680982?plz=Linz&t=a

gut beim teuersten ist irgendwie eine andere (schwächere??) graka drinnen aber sonst?


----------



## Dr.Bishop (21. März 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Diablo3 gesucht*

Wie wäre es denn mit diesem hier: MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X6815 (MD 97993)

Preis/Leistung das beste was man bekommt


----------



## nekrox1234 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Diablo3 gesucht*

das schaut eigentlich ganz gut aus..

(((nur gibts das bei mir in österreich nirgendswo  )))

Edit: Okay gibt einen medion österreich shop auch  da gibts das ding... nur wie schaut das eigentlich aus wenn ich das da bestelle bezüglich garantie oder so falls da was kaputt geht?


----------



## Dr.Bishop (21. März 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Diablo3 gesucht*

Da bekommst du die ganz normale Garantie wie bei jedem anderen Händler auch


----------



## nekrox1234 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Diablo3 gesucht*

nur beim onlineshop kann ich keinem an die gurgel gehen wenns was hat  das is der nachteil   (nein nur ein scherz ^^ aber ihr wisst was ich meine)


hat den laptop eig wer? also kann mir da jemand aus erster hand was darüber sagen?

finde irgendwie nur testberichte über ein ähnliches.. aber da sind irgendwie andere teile drinnen..


----------



## Dr.Bishop (22. März 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Diablo3 gesucht*

Ick versteh schon was du meinst, aber selbst wenn du bei Mediamarkt und Co kaufst, stehst du bei einem Problem meist alleine da

Über das Medion Notebook kann ich dir leider auch nicht viel sagen, hab allerdings auch schon mein 2tes Medion Erazer und bin immer noch voll und ganz damit zufrieden


----------



## nekrox1234 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Diablo3 gesucht*

würde eigentlich dieses notebook auch reichen??


Samsung 700Z5A, Core i5-2430M, 6144MB, 1000GB (NP-700Z5A-S07DE) | Geizhals.at Österreich


das wäre irgendwie ein bissl mobiler.. kostet zwar mehr aber ich denke das es auch besser verbaut ist usw..


----------



## Research (27. März 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Diablo3 gesucht*

Könnte klappen. Nur mit der Grafikkarte könnte es wieder knapp werden.


----------



## nekrox1234 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Diablo3 gesucht*

meinst du knapp im bezug auf die minimalen anforderungen oder den empfohlenen?


----------



## Dr.Bishop (28. März 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Diablo3 gesucht*

Naaaaaja, soviel länger hält da Akku hier beim Zocken auch nicht.
Die Herstellerangaben sind meist eh totaler Quark was die Akku Laufzeiten angeht


----------



## Rizzard (28. März 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Diablo3 gesucht*

Das wäre vielleicht auch ne günstige Alternative:

Acer Aspire Style 5755G-2454G50Mtks 39,6 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Research (28. März 2012)

*AW: Notebook für Diablo3 gesucht*



nekrox1234 schrieb:


> meinst du knapp im bezug auf die minimalen anforderungen oder den empfohlenen?


 
Bei den Empfohlenen. Da man auf einem Laptop mit niedrigeren Auflösungen arbeitet könnte es aber gut passen. Lassen wir das Spiel erst mal launchen und testen.


----------

